# A Question for TC Technos or Admins...



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi TC

I've finally decided to share some of the music I've written. I've tried to create an account on soundcloud and upload the file there, and then paste a link to it here. I found soundcloud confusing to follow. 

*Is there an easier site to upload my mp3 file to?
*Can I upload the mp3 file here in a thread, and expect that it will play? (i.e Does TC support sound files?)

Once I get an answer, I'll upload a file.

Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

From the admin side - no you can't upload sound files. We have strict limits on storage allocated to members. This is a discussion board not a site for holding pictures or sound files. We prefer to work with links at all times.

As to the other, I have no idea but there should be loads of people here who will be delighted to help.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

QuietGuy said:


> Hi TC
> 
> I've finally decided to share some of the music I've written. I've tried to create an account on soundcloud and upload the file there, and then paste a link to it here. I found soundcloud confusing to follow.
> 
> ...


Open a Youtube account. It's much easier than Soundcloud.


----------

